# Banners



## IronMan

If you like my and LittleIronMan's banner I got two more: one of Jeff Monson and one of Anderson Silva. They're in my photo gallery, but here's the Jeff Monson one again:


----------



## IronMan

Added Fedor a little while ago and I added crocop today. These ones are a little bit bigger.








http://www.mmaforum.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=184


----------



## asskicker

I Want The Fedor One!!!


----------



## ozz525

i want a GSP OR A BJ Penn 1


----------



## asskicker

How do I get the Fedor one from your gallery to my sig?


----------



## B-Real

I can still do them if people are interested. Good job on the Fedor banner.


----------



## IronMan

Evil Ash said:


> I can still do them if people are interested. Good job on the Fedor banner.


Thanks, I'd really like another Barnett one, just to add to my sig. I will give rep and points.

I think I can get him to do requests if anyone wants them. His cpu is currently out of commision, but he'll be up again soon.

Will get started on BJ Penn.


----------



## IronMan

asskicker said:


> I Want The Fedor One!!!


It's all yours. I posted them so that anyone who wants them can use them. Anyone on the forum can use them.

Rep is appreciated.


----------



## hammafist

i'd really appreciate a Serra one. much rep or even points if one can be made


----------



## InsanerThanThou

These works of jenius, on this thread, these are MINE! ALL MINE! If you like them, rep me, if you don't IT'S ALL IRONMAN'S FAULT!


----------



## IronMan

Here are two new banners.

Shogun:










Chuck:


----------

